# Ready Player One....an actual review.



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 30, 2018)

Wife and I went to see it with my grown kids. The kids and I all read the book, which was very good.
As you would expect there were things different than the book, a lot of pop culture references to things more in the 90's and 2000's than the 80's like the book....okay... making it more fitted to millennials, I get it. 
  The movie was done very much in the style of Guardians of the Galaxy...sci-fi/coomedy with a ton of one-liners and flash humor. The book had some humor thrown in here and there, but the movie was more humor than sci-fi. Which was disappointing. 
   Overall, if you liked Guardians of the Galaxy you will like this film. It was pretty funny and the action was pretty well done.

  But it was changed too much from the book IMO, which is too bad. It was a very good book.

*3.5 Stars - worth seeing. But maybe wait till it is streaming.*


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 30, 2018)

I have a strict policy of never watching a movie once I have read the book. There is no better theater than the mind.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 30, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Wife and I went to see it with my grown kids. The kids and I all read the book, which was very good.
> As you would expect there were things different than the book, a lot of pop culture references to things more in the 90's and 2000's than the 80's like the book....okay... making it more fitted to millennials, I get it.
> The movie was done very much in the style of Guardians of the Galaxy...sci-fi/coomedy with a ton of one-liners and flash humor. The book had some humor thrown in here and there, but the movie was more humor than sci-fi. Which was disappointing.
> Overall, if you liked Guardians of the Galaxy you will like this film. It was pretty funny and the action was pretty well done.
> ...


Never heard of it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Wife and I went to see it with my grown kids. The kids and I all read the book, which was very good.
> ...



Runaway best seller in the sci-fi genre. Explosively went viral on Amazon.com and BNB.com...so well that major film firms began bidding wars literally within weeks of it's release.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 30, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Okay......


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



If you like sci-fi and comedy you will like it...how's that?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 30, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I'm on this board aren't I..........


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Wife and I went to see it with my grown kids. The kids and I all read the book, which was very good.
> As you would expect there were things different than the book, a lot of pop culture references to things more in the 90's and 2000's than the 80's like the book....okay... making it more fitted to millennials, I get it.
> The movie was done very much in the style of Guardians of the Galaxy...sci-fi/coomedy with a ton of one-liners and flash humor. The book had some humor thrown in here and there, but the movie was more humor than sci-fi. Which was disappointing.
> Overall, if you liked Guardians of the Galaxy you will like this film. It was pretty funny and the action was pretty well done.
> ...


Thanks, I’ll have to check it out


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 8, 2018)

Watched it last night on the internet. Loved the pop culture references, especially the Terminator thumbs up in the lava.
A good silly movie that I enjoyed. Likely because I play a lot of VR games.


----------



## hjmick (Apr 8, 2018)

I read the book and loved it.


I saw the trailer for the movie and said "What the Fuck?"


----------



## Missourian (Jul 31, 2018)

The anti-religious introduction to the book turned my off to it right away...didn't get past chapter one.

Just watched the movie...probably my favorite of 2018 so far.

My recommendation...don't miss it...Hollywood can still make good movies,  this one is worth watching.

See if you can catch the nod to Firefly/Serenity...another personal favorite.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 31, 2018)

P.S. -  It was so good,  I'm not watching the Super Troopers 2 dvd I also rented ,  which I've been waiting to see for well over a year,  because I'm worried I'll be supremely disappointed by comparison.  It was that good.

USMB thread -  Super Troopers 2 release date tba...


----------



## whitehall (Aug 10, 2018)

"The search for an easter egg in a virtual reality game" based on a book?  Hemingway should roll over in his grave.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 10, 2018)

I loved the book- and was disappointed by the movie. 

Probably best for folks who like the genre but have never read the book.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm one of those who saw the trailer, and thought that it might be worth watching when it came on Suddenlink On Demand.  

To tell you the truth?  I never read the book, but I found the whole movie extremely entertaining.  Matter of fact, I enjoyed it so much the first time, that I watched it again the next day (On Demand has 2 day rentals for 5 bucks).  

Totally worth watching.  The dialogue was funny, the action was intense, and the CGI was absolutely beautiful.  Loved the movie.  

And, if you have a choice between seeing the movie or reading the book?  See the movie first if at all possible, because whatever you come up with in your mind is going to be better than what you see on the screen.  There has been only ONE movie in my entire 54 years that I've seen where some of it was exactly as I imagined, and that was the series Lord of the Rings.


----------



## g5000 (Aug 29, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> I have a strict policy of never watching a movie once I have read the book. There is no better theater than the mind.


 Be very glad you have not seen the movie if you have read the book.

The only part the movie has in common with the book is the title.  This movie is by far the largest departure from its novel I have ever seen.


----------



## hjmick (Aug 29, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > I have a strict policy of never watching a movie once I have read the book. There is no better theater than the mind.
> ...




If it matters, the book's author is one of two credited for the screenplay. He must have been okay with it.


----------



## g5000 (Aug 29, 2018)

hjmick said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


_
Turns out, the book rights and film rights were both sold within 48 hours of each other. “There was a bidding war over the book rights in June of 2010, followed the very next day by a bidding war over film rights in Hollywood. Because I started out as a screenwriter, and was part of the screenwriter’s guild, the deal was ‘If you bought the film rights, I had the right to write the first few drafts of the screenplay.’ ”

While that sounds like a dream situation for any writer – particular one whose biggest credit before their debut book was the not-particularly well-received screenplay for Fanboys – Cline was rushed off his feet. Due to the fast nature of deal, the author had to complete a screenplay before the rights were sold and way before the book was published. “I couldn’t point to it being a bestseller, let alone an international best seller, so *I didn’t have much leverage to maintain the integrity of my story when I was working on it,” he says. *_
*
“I felt like they were forcing me to take it further and further away from my book.*

Ernest Cline talks Ready Player One, Spielberg, and the future of VR


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 29, 2018)

It was alright.
Actually better than I expected.


----------

